# katatapos



## Qcumber

Magandáng hápon sa inyóng lahát. 
The sentence below comes from a website where a German linguist explains Tagalog grammar in Filipino!

*Binubuo ang isa lang na katatapos sa isang angkan ng salita (at hindi tig-isa sa lahat ng pandiwa ng angkan).*

My problem is that I only understand parts of the sentence, but not the whole.

1) Binúbuô ang isá lang = (It) constitutes only one
2) katátapós = has just finished
3) sa isáng angkán ng salitâ = to a family of words
4) at hindî tig-isá sa lahát ng pandíwà ng angkán = and not each one of all the verbs of the family

Could someone be so kind as to tell what the whole sentence means.


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Magandáng hápon sa inyóng lahát.
> The sentence below comes from a website where a German linguist explains Tagalog grammar in Filipino!
> 
> *Binubuo ang isa lang na katatapos sa isang angkan ng salita (at hindi tig-isa sa lahat ng pandiwa ng angkan).*
> 
> My problem is that I only understand parts of the sentence, but not the whole.
> 
> 1) Binúbuô ang isá lang = (It) constitutes only one
> 2) katátapós = has just finished
> 3) sa isáng angkán ng salitâ = to a family/class of words
> 4) at hindî tig-isá sa lahát ng pandíwà ng angkán = and not each one of all the verbs of/in the family/class
> 
> Could someone be so kind as to tell what the whole sentence means.


 
It constitutes just one of the finished family/class of words (and not for each kind of verb in the family/class)
*It *applies to that verb and not to all the other verbs?

Mas madalìng maintìndihàn kung may kasàmang ibàng pangungùsap.


----------



## Qcumber

Sorry, Porfavore, I had to open a new thread because the system didn't let me paste what follows.

Ibig sambitin hindi panahunan (o aspekto) ng banghay ang katatapos. Binubuo ang isa lang na katatapos sa isang angkan ng salita (at hindi tig-isa sa lahat ng pandiwa ng angkan). Iba-iba rin ang palaugnayan ng katatapos.
From:
www.germanlipa.de/wika/ug_v3.htm


----------



## perfavore

Kumustà Qcumber,

Binàsa ko ang buòng talàta at sakà ko lang naintìnihàn kung anò ang ìbig sabìhin ng iyòng katanùngan. 

The form of *katatàpos* is used to indicate the action of a verb that has just been finished sometimes in reference to another verb

Kaàalìs lang niya. She has just left.
Kasùsùlat ko lang ng isàng kuwènto. I have just written a story.
Kagigìsing lang ni Itay nang dumating ang kaibigang ko. (the g is a typo at the website.) My father has just awakened when my friend came.
Sorry, it was really hard to understand from the way it was explained in Tagalog.


----------



## Qcumber

perfavore said:


> The form of *katatàpos* is used to indicate the action of a verb that has just been finished sometimes in reference to another verb


Thanks a lot, Perfavore. I know this (look at my translation of katatapos in the previous thread). It's called "the immediate aspect".
What puzzles me is the way this author uses it. To me his/her Tagalog/Filipino is not always good. 
For instance, to express the concept conveyed by katatapos, I would have coined a ka-an derivative: kakatatapusan to mean "the immediate".
Actually I wouldn't used tapos as a stem for the immediate, because I would reserve it for the completed aspect.
For the immediate, I'd use agad, hence kaagaran, e.g. sa kaagarang aspekto, etc.

P.S. Thanks a lot for the edition, Flaminius.


----------



## perfavore

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot, Perfavore. I know this (look at my translation of katatapos in the previous thread). It's called "the immediate aspect".
> What puzzles me is the way this author uses it. To me his/her Tagalog/Filipino is not always good. Unfortunately true.
> For instance, to express the concept conveyed by katatapos, I would have coined a ka-an derivative: kakatatapusan to mean "the immediate". Yes, this way would have been more understandable.
> Actually I wouldn't used tapos as a stem for the immediate, because I would reserve it for the completed aspect.
> For the immediate, I'd use agad, hence kaagaran, e.g. sa kaagarang aspekto, etc.
> 
> P.S. Thanks a lot for the edition, Flaminius.


----------

